# My first Clousers



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Been digging through old posts and this is what I came up with from some recommendations. Hoping there is a Mahi or 2 out there or some other fun fighting good eatin critter who will want to chow down on one of these. They're on 3/0 811S's. Had to scrounge through some leftover thread from my dad's stuff. Guess I need to run down some mono?
Sure glad Bob had a video or I'd never have gotten there much less learned how to use a whip finisher.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Those will work!!!! Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They should do fine. I also strongly recommend tying some in 1/0, #2 and #4.


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice man, those look really good. The beauty with those flies is that they will work anywhere and for almost any game fish. I would recommend using a little less deer hair, the sparser the better. Nice work, tight lines...


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback. Nice to have something else to "mess" with waiting for it to warm up so I can hopefully get that boat done for the spring. Been missing that blue water for more years than I like to countl


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Another tip..... if you are going to add any flash, make sure you tie it in over your bucktail. The bucktail will keep it from fouling the hook. Clousers were designed to be small, but nothing wrong with adapting pattern to larger species. 

If you want to go bigger, try streamer, tarpon bunny and pike patterns.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are perfect. People get too liberal with the clouser because it is easy, but Bob Clouser designed it the way he did for a reason. Good job. Thanks for keeping that chit on the real yo.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Chart/wht will catch anything that swims.. Go to for me.. Well done


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

those look like a great addition to any arsenal!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.
I'm hoping to run across some Chicken Dolphin when I do get out there and from there, learn as I go. The Searay won't be the greatest platform but, I'll have a clear foredeck and will learn as I go. Just did some "practice" casting in the yard and looks like if I clear the port side and raise the rigger, 3/4 or sidearm casts might work. May try a dry run at the house. I removed all the railing up front so the foredeck is probably not the best place to fish from until I can find a suitable rail. They angled the deck at the edges so it limits which rails will work and made it a pain to fit the 4 additional rod holders.


----------

